# 66 dash pad



## stevebrochu (Jun 25, 2012)

how hard is it to change a dash pad on a 66 lemans?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not hard at all. One nut on the right side of the glove compartment will hang you up....easy to get to with a deep socket if you know it's there. The rest is phillips head screws.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Any suggestions for a 67 Dash pad? I have two that are both cracked in several locations. Is there something I can do to one of these? Or is there a company that makes a good replacement? 

Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

best bet...look for an original on E-bay OR send your original to JUST DASHED for a vacuum molded re-cover.
:cheers


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

some of the factory pads had studs on both ends. Those require some effort to get out on the driver side.


----------

